# Ford Transit



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

pjmurph2002 said:


> Anyone using one of these? Good / bad? Can you get them with only one side door, thus allowing for more interior storage?


www.fordvehicles.com


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I dunno, can you get an extension ladder up top? This truck would be too small for me but it looks good because it's good on mileage.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

pjmurph2002 said:


> Can you get them with only one side door, thus allowing for more interior storage?


Just because the door is there doesn't mean you have to use it. In fact some of the setups are such that the shelves are in front of one side door and face outward so that when you open the door you can access your stuff.

I have looked at some t/c's with various upfit packages. Depending on what you are looking for it might be a good choice. For day to day general electrical contracting it's is just too small imo.

Now is a good time to buy. 2010's are still available. Good deals before the 2011s arrive.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

fords are terrible


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> fords are terrible


 .......


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> fords are terrible





electricmanscott said:


>



Blue is not as good as red.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

In Europe they have a larger, diesle version of the transit...Not sure why they dont have it here.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I've seen a cable company use one for service work. Small ext ladder on top.
I can see that. But with all the different types of work we do and the wide variety of materials we have to carry no way would we fit what we need in one.


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I dunno, can you get an extension ladder up top? This truck would be too small for me but it looks good because it's good on mileage.


What type of van / truck do you drive & what kind of milage do you get?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

pjmurph2002 said:


> Anyone using one of these? Good / bad? Can you get them with only one side door, thus allowing for more interior storage?


My Ford dealer told me they have a larger version comming out next year, something closer to a sprinter size, but not as crappy.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> fords are terrible


Oh really? Ford was ranked #1 overall this year by JD power for quality, not just American cars and trucks, but over everyone. http://personalmoneystore.com/moneyblog/2010/06/17/auto-quality-rankings/

And Ford, unlike GM and Chrysler, did not take a dime of "bailout money" from the government (That is your money by the way, your kids will be paying that all back someday). 

My company, including all 18 divisions, has a "Ford only" policy for all of our company vehicles, but you go ahead and support the foreign companies, or the ones paying the big bonuses with your tax dollars if you like. I just took delivery of my new Taurus, ranked #1 in it's class. http://usnews.rankingsandreviews.com/cars-trucks/rankings/Affordable-Large-Cars/


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Next year is the end of the Econoline series. I've owned E vans since i was 17. Just hope they find a way to improve front ends and fuel mileage in the new series.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

The worst all time vans were the mid 80's dodge . My first van was a 74 Tradesman 300/ 318 v8, ran that thing to 320.000 miles, couldn't kill it. the 89 E350 5.8 was probably the strongest van I ever had.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> The worst all time vans were the mid 80's dodge . My first van was a 74 Tradesman 300/ 318 v8, ran that thing to 320.000 miles, couldn't kill it. the 89 E350 5.8 was probably the strongest van I ever had.




Dad had an 1984 dodge for 12 years. Put one trans in it at 200k. Other than that just change oil. His 1996 was still in great condition when he bought an 2007 ford. Didn't do anything to the 1996 either...


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Dad had an 1984 dodge for 12 years. Put one trans in it at 200k. Other than that just change oil. His 1996 was still in great condition when he bought an 2007 ford. Didn't do anything to the 1996 either...


slant 6 or 318 I'll bet. I ran a 360 4 bbl 82 B350 for a while for a co. I think the larger engine was problematic, carburater problems, electrical problems chasis wise.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> slant 6 or 318 I'll bet. I ran a 360 4 bbl 82 B350 for a while for a co. I think the larger engine was problematic, carburater problems, electrical problems chasis wise.



Yea 318.

I was a dodge tech for 12 years. Every brand has a repair shop full of mechanics making money. All late model chevys have intake gasket problems. Some Toyota 4 and 6 cyls had pvc system problems causing sludge and was recalled for it. All in all for a work van the dodges held up well. We wanted another one but they only offer the sprinter now so we went with Fords.
That slant six would run forever for sure.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Yea 318.
> 
> I was a dodge tech for 12 years. Every brand has a repair shop full of mechanics making money. All late model chevys have intake gasket problems. Some Toyota 4 and 6 cyls had pvc system problems causing sludge and was recalled for it. All in all for a work van the dodges held up well. We wanted another one but they only offer the sprinter now so we went with Fords.
> That slant six would run forever for sure.


the 5.4 fords have exhaust manifold leak issues, plastic intake manifold warping, spark plug blow outs. I've been lucky with mine since the only problem I have is the reoccuring coil pack failures. My 7.3 diesel is still running strong at 205,000.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> the 5.4 fords have exhaust manifold leak issues, plastic intake manifold warping, spark plug blow outs. I've been lucky with mine since the only problem I have is the reoccuring coil pack failures. My 7.3 diesel is still running strong at 205,000.




You could hear an old dodge truck with the first generation cummings from two miles away but they last forever. Main problem we had was the return fuel line leaking whick would put air in the fuel and make them smoke like crazy, A few lift pumps and thats it. We almost never had any major issues with them. We usually buy new ones before 200k so hopefully we will be ok. Fingers crossed!:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> You could hear an old dodge truck with the first generation cummings from two miles away but they last forever. Main problem we had was the return fuel line leaking whick would put air in the fuel and make them smoke like crazy, A few lift pumps and thats it. We almost never had any major issues with them. We usually buy new ones before 200k so hopefully we will be ok. Fingers crossed!:laughing:


The Cummings will last forever as long as you use an additive to compensate for the ULSD, many have lost their fuel pumps to the nasty new diesel. ULSD ate the tank lining in my tank. I got the chip on my diesel, i like to pollute NY.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Next year is the end of the Econoline series. I've owned E vans since i was 17. Just hope they find a way to improve front ends and fuel mileage in the new series.


Bye bye Econoline, hello Transit

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Transit


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Bye bye Econoline, hello Transit
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Transit


I'm gonna miss Econolines, at least three of my kids were concieved in them.:laughing: I won't loose my Nolines, I highly doubt the towing capacity of Transit.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Just saw an appliance tech in one. I still think it's way too small for an EC.


----------



## Resi Sparky (Oct 13, 2010)

Zog said:


> My company, including all 18 divisions, has a "Ford only" policy for all of our company vehicles, but you go ahead and support the foreign companies, or the ones paying the big bonuses with your tax dollars if you like. I just took delivery of my new Taurus, ranked #1 in it's class. http://usnews.rankingsandreviews.com/cars-trucks/rankings/Affordable-Large-Cars/


That sounds all fine and dandy on paper, but you are aware that a good percentage of Ford vehicles sold in the USA are assembled in Ontario, Canada and Mexico, right? 

In fact, the very vehicle being discussed in this thread, the Transit Connect, is assembled in Turkey, though I do remember reading they have plans to move the assembly to a North American facility at some point. 

I am a Ford guy myself, but don't kid yourself that they are a "domestic" car company. They may have their headquarters in Dearborn but they are a global company.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Resi Sparky said:


> That sounds all fine and dandy on paper, but you are aware that a good percentage of Ford vehicles sold in the USA are assembled in Ontario, Canada and Mexico, right?
> 
> In fact, the very vehicle being discussed in this thread, the Transit Connect, is assembled in Turkey, though I do remember reading they have plans to move the assembly to a North American facility at some point.
> 
> I am a Ford guy myself, but don't kid yourself that they are a "domestic" car company. They may have their headquarters in Dearborn but they are a global company.


Does any body have the towing capacities for the full size Transit?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Does any body have the towing capacities for the full size Transit?


Yeah it can tow one Smartcar.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Yeah it can tow one Smartcar.


Do they make a back hoe attachment for the smart car yet?:jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Does any body have the towing capacities for the full size Transit?


Capability (lbs.) 
Cargo Van GVWR 5005 
Wagon GVWR 4965 
Maximum Payload 1600 

From here.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Does anybody run retired ambulances on this thread, I have seen them converted to work trucks and the idea seems appealing with the larger chevy/gmc truck cab/box ambulances. I could get one at a good price at county auction.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Capability (lbs.)
> Cargo Van GVWR 5005
> Wagon GVWR 4965
> Maximum Payload 1600
> ...


Thats it? that's less than an E 150

Thats the mini transit rating, it's got to be.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Capability (lbs.)
> Cargo Van GVWR 5005
> Wagon GVWR 4965
> Maximum Payload 1600


:laughing::laughing:


My full size van

GVWR - 9600

Curb - 5453

Cargo - 4147

Trailer 10,000


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Thats it? that's less than an E 150
> 
> Thats the mini transit rating, it's got to be.



Well, duh! It's a smaller vehicle. Did you want to lug along the Queen Mary or what?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> Does any body have the towing capacities for the full size Transit?


Here is the UK web page for the *FULL* *SIZE* transit.
http://www.ford.co.uk/Commercialvehicles/Transit/


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> My full size van
> ...


Same as my E350...


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

drsparky said:


> Here is the UK web page for the *FULL* *SIZE* transit.
> http://www.ford.co.uk/Commercialvehicles/Transit/


I can't see it pulling 10k. I flunked math so i can't convert m to w


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Resi Sparky said:


> That sounds all fine and dandy on paper, but you are aware that a good percentage of Ford vehicles sold in the USA are assembled in Ontario, Canada and Mexico, right?
> 
> In fact, the very vehicle being discussed in this thread, the Transit Connect, is assembled in Turkey, though I do remember reading they have plans to move the assembly to a North American facility at some point.
> 
> I am a Ford guy myself, but don't kid yourself that they are a "domestic" car company. They may have their headquarters in Dearborn but they are a global company.


Sure I know that, I have done a ton of business for Ford for the last 15 years, pretty much every plant in North America. But "a good majority"? You need to do your homework on that one. They are about as dosmetic as any other ones are, hard pressed to find any vehicle 100% american made. But the majority of the assembly jobs are here, most of the parts suppliers are here, and again, they didn't use my money to get bailed out.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Does any body have the towing capacities for the full size Transit?


Not very high as you comapred to the Americian E 250/350 series 

They will rated somewhere about 3 to 4,000 KG trailer rating depending on the drivetrain and the engine type.

I know with my Renualt servicemaster I can pull much as 6,000KG without issue due it is a AWD with V-6 diesel engine { the gas verison only can do 4,000KG }

oh yeah 1KG =2.2 lbs

Merci.
Marc


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> Not very high as you comapred to the Americian E 250/350 series
> 
> They will rated somewhere about 3 to 4,000 KG trailer rating depending on the drivetrain and the engine type.
> 
> ...


My choices are dump money in my 02 w/ 205,000 or look into new/lightly used replacement. The body is good and it still runs strong, it'ds just getting old and inefficient.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Shockdoc.,

You can go either way and you still can get new or used low miles E series van and I think IMO it will never complety disappair from the earth and I know they built it very well with it so you able keep them for pretty long time.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## Resi Sparky (Oct 13, 2010)

Zog said:


> Sure I know that, I have done a ton of business for Ford for the last 15 years, pretty much every plant in North America. But "a good majority"? You need to do your homework on that one. They are about as dosmetic as any other ones are, hard pressed to find any vehicle 100% american made. But the majority of the assembly jobs are here, most of the parts suppliers are here, and again, they didn't use my money to get bailed out.


OK, I was wrong. A "good majority" is not correct since Ford trucks and vans are still wildly popular and top selling and those are American made. 

But, a majorly popular and top selling Ford model, the Fusion and its Lincoln/Mercury upgraded model, is made in Mexico. Those are all jobs that could be at a USA plant. 

I just think it's funny how American companies are now producing their cars in foreign nations, while the foreign nameplates are making their cars here. :blink:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Does any body have the towing capacities for the full size Transit?


He doesn't... :no: :laughing:



480sparky said:


> Capability (lbs.)
> Cargo Van GVWR 5005
> Wagon GVWR 4965
> Maximum Payload 1600
> ...



You could probably tow the Transit Connect with whatever it is you are looking to tow.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Resi Sparky said:


> OK, I was wrong. A "good majority" is not correct since Ford trucks and vans are still wildly popular and top selling and those are American made.
> 
> But, a majorly popular and top selling Ford model, the Fusion and its Lincoln/Mercury upgraded model, is made in Mexico. Those are all jobs that could be at a USA plant.
> 
> I just think it's funny how American companies are now producing their cars in foreign nations, while the foreign nameplates are making their cars here. :blink:


You can thank the UAW for that:jester:. Plenty of fine plants shuttered in the US, mostly Detroit, which is why I had to leave there. Ford Wixom (For example) was the largest auto assembly plant in the world, and a fine facility but the combonation of high wages and health care costs, and a run of crappy products at that plant (T-bird, some ugly Lincoln) was too much and it is now vacant (Hoping for a revival as a battery/solar panel plant). 

The foreign automakers plants are mostly in the non union states.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> Blue is not as good as red.


i drive a 2005 ford F250. it was in the shop 4 times this year for electrical problems. the fuel delivery module **** the bed, so did the starter relay, "junction box" and the PCM. it has 52k miles on it. it broke again last night and they found a wire that melted to the exhaust manifold. i raised hell and got it repaired for nothing. fords are horrible and so is their service


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> i drive a 2005 ford F250. it was in the shop 4 times this year for electrical problems. the fuel delivery module **** the bed, so did the starter relay, "junction box" and the PCM. it has 52k miles on it. it broke again last night and they found a wire that melted to the exhaust manifold. i raised hell and got it repaired for nothing. fords are horrible and so is their service


I have driven plenty of trucks in the last 25 years, yes Ford has is defects and weak points but overall they are not bad vehicles. My 02 diesel commuted from the pocono's to Long Island on a weekly basis for nearly five years, it brokedown once and that is to blame on the EPA ULSD fuel. Other than that it's proven to be a reliable vehicle. My PCM recently failed also but that was because of the enhancement chip I installed for better power and MPG's. And my starter solenoid wire lost it's continuity at a supplyhouse on the way to a job. Jumped it out right in the parkinglot. The rule of thumb is 5 and 5 . the first five years it needs to be troublefree, the next five years is profit from use and upkeep.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I got an edit. I said we were going to get 80k out of the original tires on our 07 E250. I looked yesterday it has 65k now I will still should get 70k out of them. That's good for us.


----------

